# NCBS BBQ Boot Camps & Judges School



## stuntwaffle (Feb 7, 2011)

The North Carolina Barbecue Society's 2011 BBQ Boot Camp Season is about to begin. They feature Pit Masters from all over the state, teaching both Eastern and Western styles. You can check out a sample agenda here: http://ncbbqsociety.com/recipes_class.html

You have to be a member of NCBS to preregister, but classes open up to the general public a week before each event (sometimes sooner). I've been to two of the Boot Camps, the pork melts in your mouth and you walk away with a Judges certificate as well as some great schwag.


----------

